# RimRockers falter in fourth quarter



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M — The Arkansas RimRockers scored only 13 points in the fourth quarter of a 94-84 loss to the Albuquerque Thunderbirds Sunday in the finale of a three-game set between the teams.
The RimRockers (19-19 ) trailed 72-71 entering the fourth quarter, but Albuquerque (18-19 ) outscored Arkansas 22-13 to take the victory.
Anthony Roberson led Arkansas with 29 points on 10-of-16 shooting and Lawrence Roberts added 17 points and 10 rebounds.
Tony Bland had 20 points to lead the Thunderbirds.
Arkansas next plays Roanoke at Alltel Arena on Sunday.


----------

